# Whats themost scandalous thing that has hapened at ur school



## SAM i am 23 (Jun 10, 2008)

what is the worst thing that has ever happened at your school?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Major grades scandal. Some students had access to the schools computer system and for severals years got paid to change peoples grades. Tons and tons of people have been arrested. Sucks because now the schools reputation is ruined. I've had a few people who think they're funny say "oh you didn't buy yr grades did you?"


----------



## Darren (Jun 6, 2008)

This is really bad. This girl filmed herself with five other guys and the video was posted on youtube and some other site. Everyone found out and someone even started to sell them at school.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

A math teacher at my high school hung himself.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

A certain fraternity (*cough*KA*cough*) is routinely accused of overt racism.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My high school English teacher molested a student in my class, went off to another school out of state and molested an eleven year old.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I was taught in elementary school by a teacher later arrested for being in possession of child pornography.

High school included a teacher suicide, lockdowns with SWAT teams when a student brought a gun to school, and a constuction incident involving student exposure to asbestos.

University is, thus far, remarkably calm in comparison.

EDIT: Drella, that made me cringe.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh yeah, I also had a high school history teacher who would offer us bonus points if we let him spank us. He didn't last very long. So many pedos at my school..

The funny thing is, my school didn't report them or anything, they just transferred to other schools. Everyone knew about it, though. The first teacher was busted for molesting a little kid a few months after word got around about the student at my school.


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

well this girl and boy "did it" in the boys bathroom! i dont get why someone would do that, someone can just go in there and see 4 feet in the stall and tell a teacher. they ended up going to an alternative school for a month. and these kids were drinking liquor and got caught. oh yea, and this boy brought a dead goat from his house and put it in his locker. it stunk so bad.yea my school is weird.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Some kid wore a Korn t-shirt to my high school and they forced him to take it off because it encouraged obscenity. Around the same time, my middle school banned Harry Potter books because parents were worried about them promoting witchcraft. 

Yes, this was a public school. Yeah, that's all I got.

I think my middle school gym teacher got fired under mysterious circumstances but it's no surprise to me, he constantly showered the cute girls with attention. But it feels like that's just business as usual in schools these days. :stu


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

*Deleted*

The thing was too damn scandalous!


----------



## imapseudonym (Apr 5, 2014)

Well whoever lives in NYC should know the school Stuyvesant... we're a pretty good school, but for whatever reason a couple students each year #%&@ something up and the whole school looks bad.

We had a Regents cheating scandal, a misunderstood "****ty Wednesday", crush lists (which every other school has anyways), a pothead arsonist, and a cuddle puddle (many years before I attended the school). I think this year some kids got high before a trip to visit colleges...


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know if this is the most scandalous thing, but I know a while back at least one of the school newspapers published an article about how people keep having gay hookup sex in the bathrooms and should probably stop. They've got security guards for it and everything.


----------



## GeneralTullius (Aug 26, 2013)

Back in 2009 there was a guy who got beat up on the bus pretty bad at my high school. I'm pretty sure it made national news for a few days. Belleville West bus beating, anyone remember?


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

a girl lied about having breast cancer and that her brother died in afghan 

idk that was big news around a couple schools she'd been to in our area but nothing imporant


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

important, pardon me


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

A dude from my high school stabbed a girl from another high school to death because his girlfriend was jealous of her. They both got life in prison.


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

people had sex behind a building
but the building was like at the end of the yard where people would always go and stuff
either way it didn't take long for them to get caught (about 3 minutes)
she got expelled and he got suspended (i don't know how that's fair..)

oh and my math teacher used to kill rabbits bare handed by snapping their neck; just for being on the yard


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

When I was in 8th grade, I pulled a little prank on my school. I brought a condom to school, went to the bathroom during class, unrolled it, put a squirt of hand soap inside it (it looked like semen), and I strategically placed in hanging half-way out of a garbage can in the hallway. After a janitor found it, he alerted the administration who took action. During the rest of that week, they talked to the boys from 6th, 7th, and 8th grades. They brought them into the office, one class per day during their gym classes to find out who's it was. Of course, that did NOTHING but waste time. That is one of the proudest achievements of my life.

In high school, there was a couple that had sex on one of the stairs. Yeah, not as interesting as my prank.

I was thinking about pulling a senior prank, but the one I thought of was REALLY impractical. There's an ostrich farm a few miles from my house; I was planning on buying a live ostrich (surprisingly inexpensive) and releasing it into the school early in the morning, JUST after all the doors are open and RIGHT before all the teachers show up (around 6:45 AM). Of course, there's many things that could go wrong there. I don't think 1 person could handle an ostrich and covertly sneak it into a building. If I had a few wingmen, I probably could've pulled it off.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

A student attacked a teacher
Dogs had to be bought in to sniff for drugs in lockers
My old middle school science teacher got fired for sleeping with another teacher in his back room, a student walked in on it.

Some kids hung up a dead squirrel and dressed it up like superman


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

That I've heard....there was some big rumor of a female instructor sleeping w/ or "dating" one of her students that was, like, 20 yrs younger than her (she was in her 40s....he was in his 20s) in college. The school changed a few policies after this and I think the teacher had to meet w/ school staff for awhile after.

There were also a few incidents of guys trying to assault females in the parking lots.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

A teacher was arrested for having child pornography


----------



## LordKarnage (Apr 8, 2014)

SilentLoner said:


> A math teacher at my high school hung himself.


LOL, of course it's the math teacher. Typical. xD


----------



## littlejanedoe (Mar 29, 2014)

The most religous girl at my school pretended to be pregnet for three months for her senior project to show everyone how rumors and lies can spread and hurt people .


----------



## Giephri (Oct 10, 2011)

This happened a few months ago just before I started college. There's an ATM connected to a 24/7 study room. Someone apparently tried to steal some cash and stabbed a couple of students. Unfortunately since then, the room was closed (not that I was ever gonna use it).

EDIT: I looked up an article and apparently I heard wrong. There were two suspects who were masked and tied up a security guard. Only one student was injured. How boring...


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I went to two high schools- the most scandalous for one was an affair between a coach and a softball player which resulted in criminal charges. At the other school, there was a coach's wife who texted pictures of her self to some football players and supposedly had sex with one of them. I can't recall anything scandalous from college though.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow some of you had some messed up highschools.

The most scandalous thing at my school was that a teacher started dating a former student like a month after graduation. 30-something year old dude.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

A girl tried killing herself in the loos, ambulance was called and she staggered off into the woods (next to the school) where they found her unconscious


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

My german teacher had child porn on his laptop. Maths teacher got sacked because he was basically throwing kids about. Another maths teacher turned up hammered to school play rehearsals and for the last few days of term. 
When it comes to students, the list could be endless. But one thing I always remember was a kid in a few of my classes had a wank, came and then slapped another kid in the face with his cummy hand.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing,my school is boring


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

We had a few bomb threats by students. Like 3 or 4 of them. We ended up having to sacrifice a few summer vacation days to make up for those days when we had to evacuate the school.

Also we had counterfeit money going around too (by the same people involved in the bomb threats). People were using it to pay for lunch and they eventually caught on to it. It was only 1 dollar bills so it didn't raise too much suspicion but still the cops got called.

This kid brought a condom to school filed with corn syrup and threw it against a wall and it exploded and got everywhere lol.

This one guy came to school drunk off his rear with a water bottle filled with vodka. He never got busted but apparently he passed out during P.E and nobody bothered him lol. Such a lucky dude.

Someone took a deuce on the floor in the bathroom once. Also countless people would pee on everything they could in the bathroom. Including inside the garbage cans. Not to mention poop in the urinals and sinks sometimes.

This one girl and dude went to a nearby golf course during lunch period to do it in a bathroom. She didn't know he told anybody but Everyone knew.

Girls would get into fights with other girls constantly in the hallways.

A lot of the girls in my grade had a "slam book". It was a notebook with every boy in our grade in it where they would leave their comments about them and what they thought about their appearance. Boys weren't allowed to see it but I talked this girl into letting me see it briefly lol.

A couple of the teachers were fooling around with each other (they were married too). It was this big secret so naturally everyone knew.

I think that's it lol. I'm sure there's so much more but that's all I can recall


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

In university, a girl I know hooked up with a professor in the bathroom at a bar during an event for my department. lol. A few months later there was also a guy who streaked through the library, but streaking is kind of par for the course in college/uni. There was a streaker at my high school, too.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

The high school principal (male) at my school had sex with a minor... I saw it on the news. I don't remember all the details.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

My school allowed a gorilla to enroll as a student. The other students weren't happy about it, but the gorilla ended up graduating and going to university.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> My school allowed a gorilla to enroll as a student. The other students weren't happy about it, but the gorilla ended up graduating and going to university.


Holy **** that's hilarious!


----------



## astrac1890 (Mar 16, 2014)

Last year our former band teacher was fired for meeting up with a girl who attend our school, at a local hotel and having sex with her. Even though she was 18 they said it was not appropriate and they also said she 17 when they were hooking up. So yeah.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Nothing happened in highschool. In middle school some girl hanged herself.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Nothing happened in highschool. In middle school some girl hanged herself.


Omg that's so young!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I heard that somebody hung them self on the basketball ring.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Sadly, the rampant fear of alleged lesbian couples... Also some rumours about a teacher falling in love with a yr 12 girl (he was fired)


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Someone came into school with a gun & fired everywhere killing one person. That was years ago though, I was still in high school back then. Ever since that incident, there's camera's everywhere. I feel that things are ok, the last time someone came with a gun was last year, some drug dealer was angry but the police came in right away & no shots were fired.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

High School - Student was drunk driving, rolled car, killing himself and his girlfriend
University - guard opened fire on coworkers, killing 3 and injuring 1


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

My 8th grade Gym teacher got jumped by 3 students.

Last year there was a pretty big drug bust. 6 kids and a teacher were arrested.


----------



## xPulse (Apr 20, 2014)

This happened a year after I left the school, so I heard it from my juniors. When I say students, I mean 17-year olds.

There was this math teacher who had taught my class as well. He was kinda new (he had taught for about 2 years only) and the only reason the school hired him was because they couldn't find anyone else. So, this teacher used to get real friendly with his students, referring to them sweetly and being very lenient with them. Which is why he seemed kinda creepy, so most of us would keep away from him. He'd also get very touchy by doing things like patting you on the back, placing his hand on your shoulder and getting a little too close during conversations. 

Last year, exams were only a month away and one student was particularly worried. So she asked this teacher to give her some extra help and explain some topics that she found confusing. The teacher said he couldn't find any time at school, so she should come over to his place. He assured her that it was okay and that students often come to him for extra classes. This girl was stupid enough to agree and she event over to his place, where the teacher decided to get a little too physical with her. Once again, the girl's stupidity prevailed until he started rubbing her leg in a not-so-subtle manner, at which point she immediately left his place. 

The next day, she came into school crying and accompanied by her parents who then had the teacher fired. At that point, many other students decided to come out and told the other staff how this teacher was extremely creepy and had tried to get physical with them too.

That was the probably the scandalous thing that ever happened.

...

Another time, someone from our school created a facebook page where he would encourage the students to send him 'confessions' and he would anonymously post them on the page. A lot of students did this. They would send in their thoughts and feelings and see them posted on the page, anonymously. 

But some students saw this as an opportunity to speak their mind about other people and how much they hated them. Therefore, hate messages started popping up and thus began a month of extensive cyber bullying. Vulgar comments, 'confessions' and rumors sprouted from that page and things got out of hand. Eventually, some students took this up with the school's staff and got them involved. 

The teachers were shocked to see vulgar and rude comments from students that they considered very 'pure' and well-mannered. Suffice to say, every single person in school got into trouble.

One of the school's heads called me and asked me if I could hack the page and shut it down since I'm very good at computers. When I told them it couldn't be done and one cannot simply 'hack' facebook, they got mad at me as well and even suspected that I knew the page's admin.

A week passed and they couldn't figure out who was running the page. One day, they had all the students line up outside the three computer labs in the school and then had all of us log into our facebook accounts to see who was running the page. 

They never found the guy, even after all that. He has probably left the school by now, but the page is still being updated by someone else. And I bet he'll pass it on to another student when he leaves. It drives the school's administration crazy.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

At university, there were at least two people who committed suicide on campus.

In high school, the answers to a AP World History Test were leaked and two kids were suspended for having sex in a stairwell (they were caught by security cameras). It wasn't at my school, but I did hear that there was a pedophile substitute teacher who got arrested, but until after having been at multiple schools.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

There seem to be a lot of stories about pedophiles working at schools. That's really scary to think about.


----------



## shirshu (Apr 10, 2014)

One teacher would hit on girls in his class(he taught freshmen)he was fired.
Oh yeah, a couple had sex in the restroom once, and some dude hit his ex in the face.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

A kid killed himself playing the choking game.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

jonafin said:


> people had sex behind a building
> she got expelled and he got suspended (i don't know how that's fair..


I agree. Sounds like.....she got the shaft.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It was a surprise that three girls were pregnant and showing at graduation (this was 1993 folks). My class only had 153 kidz.

The Internetz was a baby, so there wasn't any crap like cyberpoo going on. Thank goodness. That would make me the last decent computer generation.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

At my primary school, Yu-Gi-Oh! cards got banned, so we set up a black-market behind the tennis courts.


----------



## Xaelphorious (Apr 21, 2014)

Someone set off smoke bombs in the school arcade at the end of the last school year, the cameras caught them and they were expelled.


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

At my old high school, the classes were overcrowded so kids would sit on the floor. When the teacher asked them to participate, they'd say "go ***** yourself!"

People often have sex in the bathrooms, under the bleachers, in the gym, and once I saw a couple doing it against a wall while we were running laps in PE.

There was a lot of Mexican vs Indian gang violence. A lot of gun and knife scares. It was common to find shells in the trash can.

They were shooting a Hollywood movie there recently, and one of the producers said "Oh my god this school is crazy" when she saw some kid casually smoking crack by a locker.

A ton of pregnant teens. They actually have a daycare center for students, i believe.

On my sister's first (and last) day there, she walked into class and almost slipped on a piece of human feces. When she freaked out, the classmates were like "it's just poop.

The football coach is really creepy and tells the footballers to go for the cheerleaders, not the dance team because apparently "they're just the ugly girls who couldn't make it on the squad"

There's a science teacher who flirts with my sister's friend and makes sexual jokes to her in front of the class.


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

In high school a guy came to school with a gun in his backpack. He never got it out and fired it but he had it on him. I had a class with this kid. He sat about 6 feet away from me. During this class the school supervisor came in and took him out of the class. This kid was bad news though. He could have easily pulled something. I remember he had a lot of tattoos and a tongue piercing. He took out the piercing one time and stuck a pencil through the hole in his tongue to show off in some strange fashion... Glad I never saw that kid again.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

A kid in my class apparently raped a couple of girls, including my friend at the time. But once the police got involved and this kid and his friend got expelled, my friend told us that she'd exaggerated; there was a big backlash against her because the two that got expelled were really popular and she had to leave. She suffered with anorexia for a while after that.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

There was some kind of stabbing/gang fight back when I was in year 7 in 02. funnily enough the news article of the incident is still up online, it was on the TV news too.

Apparently a couple of kids also had sex in the girls toilets. There was rumours of a threesome amongst some of the popular girls.

Couple other guys I knew in year 10 got expelled after they were caught with a stolen car, attempting to rob a ****ing supermarket with a lighter gun. I don't know if they did time or not. Such dumbassess. This was also on the news.

lol, makes my school sound really rough. Well it was a public school. :b


----------

